# Stolen 2006 F250 King Ranch



## TroutChaser04 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey guys if you see a two tone Powerstroke Blue/Gold F250 King Ranch LP# BU8-5743. It was stolen out of my driveway at 2:45am this morning near Westbury High School. Please call HPD Auto Theft Division @ 713-308-3500. Thanks


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I will post this on a few Ford forums as well. 

Sucks man, hope they find it..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Also if you have a picture of the truck that would help as well.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That sucks, SORRY and hope they catch the theiving bastards. 

Do you ahve surveillance or something? Wondering how you knew it was at 0245 as opposed to just "overnight"..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Drive down Post Oak to the Beltway and south ... you know that's where it went ...

Sorry for the loss


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oh man thats sucks. ill keep my eyes open.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> Drive down Post Oak to the Beltway and south ... you know that's where it went ...
> 
> Sorry for the loss


Or check the apts from hillcroft to fondren on w.airport and w. bellfort. I would bet that's where the thieves came from. My buddy's dodge got taken at the HD at chimney rock and w. bellfort in less than five minutes. He went in to get one thing came outit was gone. They found it east houston a few days later


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Someone crashed a stolen truck like yours into a house last night. Truck was missing the seats and a brick was on the gas pedal. I hope it wasn't yours. It was on Fox 26 this morning.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

chapman53559 said:


> Someone crashed a stolen truck like yours into a house last night. Truck was missing the seats and a brick was on the gas pedal. I hope it wasn't yours. It was on Fox 26 this morning.


Yeah that was only 1 mile from Westbury High School.
http://www.khou.com/news/crime/Stol...70288836.html?gallery=y&img=2&c=y&c=y&c=y&c=y


----------



## TroutChaser04 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes it was mine. Thanks for the help and support.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Ah man that blows! Who do ya have for insurance?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

TroutChaser04 said:


> Yes it was mine. Thanks for the help and support.


Sorry about your truck.


----------



## TroutChaser04 (Mar 18, 2006)

Got the call about 10:00pm. News from cops sound good in the beginning. Sir did you report your F250 stolen, yes sir. We found it and the seats are missing, but (pause) for some reason they ran it into a building. I have no idea he meant a house in the neighbor until he gave me the address. Thanks to the home owners neighbors, HFD and HPD for their quick response. Why would you pull a truck into someone driveway and walk up to the porch pick up a landscape brick, put it on the gas pedal and let run thru someone's house? The only thing worst is I only had a chance to fish 3 days this summer!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If there is a silver lining, at least you know it's not being driven through the brush with 20+ illegals in the back or hauling a load of drugs. 

Sounds like kids either pulling a dangerous prank, settling up on a score or something. 

Hope everyone was ok (except the theives).


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

hope they catch them...accourding to the news a women was hurt how bad are her injuries hope she is ok as well..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

wow, that is crazy.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dang just saw this on the news. was a nice truck.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Someone tried to get into my GMC the "Ford way" and failed. It's good to have not have to worry about the screwdiver door key.

Sorry to hear.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Someone tried to get into my GMC the "Ford way" and failed. It's good to have not have to worry about the screwdiver door key.


Yeah, you keep on believing that... 

http://www.jimmijammer.com/Product,%20JJ.htm

One more thing, people shouldn't go acting like their vehicle can't be broken into. Last I checked those things you look out of can be broken with a small rock - think they call those things WINDOWS... :headknock

If they really want it bad enough, they'll use a tow truck to just pick it up and...Gone!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Long Pole said:


> Someone tried to get into my GMC the "Ford way" and failed. It's good to have not have to worry about the screwdiver door key.
> 
> Sorry to hear.


If they knew what they were doing you'd be truckless.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dont forget the jimmy jammer for the tailgate particularly the bracket.


----------



## Fishertoo (Sep 19, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah, you keep on believing that...
> 
> http://www.jimmijammer.com/Product, JJ.htm
> 
> ...


Yep... I have a 2006 GMC that someone punched the drivers side lock out. The alarm went off and scared them away fortunately.

I think it was probably some kids that read somewhere on the internet on how to get into a car easy. If it was a pro, they would probably disabled the alarm. I put the Jimmijammer in but if the right thief want's it, I don't think it will stop them.

Heck, I had a 1980 Toyota PU that the stereo was stolen out of. I put another stereo in and had a high end motion, vibration sensing alarm installed.

About a year later, I got in the truck to got to work, and both the stereo and alarm are gone!

And sorry about your truck TroutChaser. It looked like it was a beauty. I hope all works out with insurance and every thing. It's still a b!tch and the feeling of being violated when some pr!ck steals or breaks into your stuff is tough.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

The interesting thing will be to see if you get sued by the homeowner.


----------



## TroutChaser04 (Mar 18, 2006)

Gentlemen you will not believe this. The insurance company picked-up my truck from the storage lot at noon today. I AM MAD AS H311!!!! The storage lot blamed it on HPD. LIARS! LIARS! LIARS! It is sad that people will lie on HPD for profit. That is all I will say for now.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

what they lie about?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

TroutChaser04 said:


> Gentlemen you will not believe this. The insurance company picked-up my truck from the storage lot at noon today. I AM MAD AS H311!!!! The storage lot blamed it on HPD. LIARS! LIARS! LIARS! It is sad that people will lie on HPD for profit. That is all I will say for now.


i believe it...


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!! Hope it all works out for ya!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Curious... what's going on with this now?


----------

